# Strange behaviour after spay



## sashas_mommy (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Sasha is 8 months old and was spayed about 2 weeks ago. She is not on any meds, stitches are out and the vet gave a clean bill of health.

Before she was spayed, she was full of energy and always wanted to play and run around. And would eat her meals no problem.

Since she was spayed, she seems lethargic and will go into the afternoon with still not eating her breakfast. Sasha is currently on Fromms Large Breed Puppy food.

Any advice or insight is appreciated.

thanks


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Have you taken her temperature? Have you let your vet know that you are concerned?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Take her back in and have the vet look again, she might be fighting an infection or other complication from the surgery


----------



## sashas_mommy (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

it seems sasha doesn't like her food anymore. we tried putting her old food in her bowl and she smelt it and walked away. i put fromms beef kibble on top of her old food and she gobbled it down. she is now eating all her meals when given.

thanks again.


----------

